# (I) Temperatura Máxima em Setembro de 2010



## Rog (30 Ago 2010 às 14:27)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Setembro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(II) Precipitação máxima em Setembro de 2010 
(III) Temperatura Mínima em Setembro de 2010
(IV) Precipitação máx. em 24h em Setembro 2010


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 14:31)

E os 39 ?


----------



## Rog (30 Ago 2010 às 14:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> E os 39 ?



Corrigido!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2010 às 14:40)

44 a 44.9ºC


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2010 às 14:50)

41,0ºC a 41,9ºC

Nos locais habituais..


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2010 às 14:50)

A minha aposta vai para um mês de Setembro sem temperaturas muito elevadas, por isso: *39,0ºC a 39,9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 14:56)

39,0ºC a 39,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Ago 2010 às 15:04)

39,0ºC a 39,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2010 às 15:29)

Eu votei no intervalo: *40,0ºC a 40,9ºC*

Muito indeciso entre os 39º ou 40ºC. Mas pode ser que se chegue lá, nas primeiras semanitas de Setembro.


----------



## Teles (30 Ago 2010 às 15:52)

44,0ºC a 44,9ºC


----------



## Diogo Miguel (30 Ago 2010 às 15:56)

39,0ºC a 39,9ºC


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2010 às 16:01)

39.0 a 39.9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2010 às 16:34)

38.0ºC a 38.9ºC


----------



## vitamos (30 Ago 2010 às 17:08)

40 a 40,9...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2010 às 18:07)

40ºC a 40.9ºC  Amareleja!


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Ago 2010 às 18:43)

40ºC a 40.9ºC...
Amareleja Power!!


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 15:29)

40ºC!

Quem sabe já no fim-de-semana.


----------



## David sf (31 Ago 2010 às 15:54)

38 a 38,9


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2010 às 15:59)

38,0ºC a 38,9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2010 às 18:28)

Eu votei nos 40,9ºC a 40,0ºC, provavelmente já no próximo fim-de-semana nos locais habituais.


----------



## Paulo H (31 Ago 2010 às 18:52)

Votei 39C a 39.9C!


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2010 às 19:36)

39,0ºC a 39,9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2010 às 22:23)

41.0ºC a 41.9ºC, lá para Portel/Amareleja.


----------



## rcjla (1 Set 2010 às 01:14)

votei 41,0ºC a 41,9ºC .


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Set 2010 às 17:02)

*43,0ºC a 43,9ºC*, aposto na continuação de um mês muito quente, e talvez, nos locais habituais.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Set 2010 às 03:02)

Votei no intervalo de *39,0ºC a 39,9ºC*. 

Espero que o calor comece a dar tréguas.


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2010 às 12:22)

Para já penso estarmos no intervalo dos 38,0ºC a 38,9ºC.






Os próximos 3 dias serão mais frescos, mas depois a tendência é para que no final da semana a temperatura volte a subir.


----------



## Andrep (8 Set 2010 às 12:15)

Acho bem provavel que valores de temperatura iguais ou superiores a 41.5º se verifiquem em varias regioes do continente portugues.. Acho que todos podemos comprovar que nos ultimos anos, no mes de Setembro, têm-se atingido temperatura bastante elevadas e por vezes inesperadas, basta o tempo estabilizar um pouco e passar esta ''onda de outono antecipado'', para isso acontecer..


----------



## David sf (14 Set 2010 às 22:35)

Não deve ter chegado aos 39ºC.






E com 99% de certeza, o valor indicado corresponderá ao máximo do mês. A partir de amanhã as temperaturas darão um trambolhão e não deverão voltar a recuperar para valores tão elevados.


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2010 às 16:30)

Pelo menos Portel (Oriola) e a Amareleja devem ter chegado ontem à casa dos 39ºC.











Valores que como o David disse, não devem voltar a ser atingidos este mês.


----------



## belem (16 Set 2010 às 14:49)

Não deve ser oficial mas a estação de Serpa chegou aos 40,0ºc ( COTR).


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2010 às 14:51)

Afinal quem ganhou esta votação ?     

Pode ser que tenha ganho desta


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2010 às 18:24)

39,5ºC foi a temperatura mais elevada registada na primeira quinzena de Setembro. Depois disso, a temperatura não voltou a atingir valores tão elevados.







Ganhou a maioria:

Intervalo: 39,0ºC a 39,9ºC
Vencedores: ac_cernax, andres, Diogo Miguel, Fil, F_R, Mário Barros, miguel, Minho, MSantos, Paulo H, Veterano


----------

